# first hunt might be tough



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

at least up here in the northern zones.








this is what it looks like at my house south of Waters this morning. The snow depth is about 15" crusty on top. Some trail rds are still closed and some are a muddy rutted mess.
I have the first hunt but might just opt for 243 instead.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

By the looks of it, you might need to wear one of these to keep warm :lol::lol:














.


----------



## BruceDafter (Oct 28, 2011)

lots of the white stuff still on the ground here in the eup too. next weeks opener should be quiet.:lol: i had a single hen walk thru the yard 2x over the weekend, and i've seen a small flock a couple of times while out driving. MUCH different weather conditions then last year, thats for sure. Here's a picture i made the other dat to illustrate that fact.


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

well here im muskegon we got water! Its flooded everywhere!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

protectionisamust said:


> By the looks of it, you might need to wear one of these to keep warm :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey if that comes in Mathews Lost Camo, im all for it! haha

Yeah that snows sure doesnt look very "springy". Stay warm and stay patient, bout' all ya can do.

I know I have a situation on my hands too. The first days I can hunt (due to work) is the same day as the NFL Draft, which I usually spend about all day getting ready for it even though it doesnt start til 8.......gonna have to hunt hard in the morning.

Ill keep my fingers crossed for you man, hoping you get a warm up.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

brushbuster said:


> at least up here in the northern zones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brushbuster...I am confused. If you drew for the first hunt period and do not hunt it due to weather conditions..........I am not sure that it allows you to hunt the later hunt period (234). Unless I am missing something in the regs (am that might be possible).

Bob


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

If you drew the first hunt, that's what you hunt. You don't get the long hunt. 

Conditions are similar in the woods around here, and what is melted is very soggy, lots of lakes in the woods, with more coming this week with a five day forecast of rain,ice and snow, much like last week, just a bit warmer. 

The turkeys have not broken up into their spring patterns yet, for the most part, although they are moving out of their winter areas. That's the turkeys that were fed last winter, the turkeys that weren't fed are no longer there. I'm sure a lot of areas that previously held birds will be like that this spring, with the very high price of corn and no organized feeding to speak of last winter.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Its flooded and very wet everywhere here but the toms are begining to strut!!! Saw 4 different birds yesterday in 4 different fields all puffed out. Sure gets the heart racing. Hoe you all get some warmer temps soon.

Ganzer


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

If he didn't buy his tag he can buy the 234 instead I believe.


----------



## michiganduckmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

You can only hunt your draw you are not allowed to draw and change your mind and buy a 234 unless your draw was unsuccessful 1 license only. But on the bright side I saw over 20 different toms with beards over 8in this weekend in your area on public land.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> If he didn't buy his tag he can buy the 234 instead I believe.


 Bingo


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

michiganduckmaster said:


> You can only hunt your draw you are not allowed to draw and change your mind and buy a 234 unless your draw was unsuccessful 1 license only. But on the bright side I saw over 20 different toms with beards over 8in this weekend in your area on public land.


 I know of some state land that butts up to private with at least that many toms as well. but they are all corn fed and bird seed fed yard birds, to each their own i guess


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> If he didn't buy his tag he can buy the 234 instead I believe.


 I could also buy the 301 hunt and any leftover tags as well. But to be clear i can only purchase 1 hunt but i am eligable to purchase any available tag including the one i was drawn for.


----------



## hawkeman20 (Jan 11, 2013)

Brushbuster, you are 100% correct. I just spoke to my cousin who is a Dnr in oceana county and he spoke to his lieutenant who contacted lansing, and you are allowed to do so, as long as you will have only purchased one license. The spring turkey guide isnt real clear, but, youre correct.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

hawkeman20 said:


> Brushbuster, you are 100% correct. I just spoke to my cousin who is a Dnr in oceana county and he spoke to his lieutenant who contacted lansing, and you are allowed to do so, as long as you will have only purchased one license. The spring turkey guide isnt real clear, but, youre correct.


yup anyone can get the number to mdnr licensing dept on their website as well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

brushbuster you are right about the license. I checked the turkey permit guide and it was never stated that you could purchase another tag other than the one you were drawn for. I called the phone number listed in the guide and after about ten minutes of automated calling I actually spoke to a live person and she indeed stated you could do that. 

The problem that I have and many others I have talked to is that by doing that you have actually used a first area draw that could have gone to someone else. I have only been drawn first tag 4 times out of about 25 draws over the years. That stated I am not upset because what you have done is perfectly within the law. The lady stated that I could call my Natural Resource Commissioner who is involved in the license decisions and talk to her about it. I have left a call with her service and hope to hear from her soon. Anyway have a good hunt.

Again I am not upset about you but do think that the process should be changed.

Bob


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Bob T said:


> brushbuster you are right about the license. I checked the turkey permit guide and it was never stated that you could purchase another tag other than the one you were drawn for. I called the phone number listed in the guide and after about ten minutes of automated calling I actually spoke to a live person and she indeed stated you could do that.
> 
> The problem that I have and many others I have talked to is that by doing that you have actually used a first area draw that could have gone to someone else. I have only been drawn first tag 4 times out of about 25 draws over the years. That stated I am not upset because what you have done is perfectly within the law. The lady stated that I could call my Natural Resource Commissioner who is involved in the license decisions and talk to her about it. I have left a call with her service and hope to hear from her soon. Anyway have a good hunt.
> 
> ...


I totaly understand. but im glad i can hunt the last hunt as an option. personaly i dont like the lottery system,if i had my way the seaon would last a month and licenses would be over the counter.oops there goes a huge can of worms and probably ticked a few people off in the process
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> I totaly understand. but im glad i can hunt the last hunt as an option. personaly i dont like the lottery system,if i had my way the seaon would last a month and licenses would be over the counter.oops there goes a huge can of worms and probably ticked a few people off in the process
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I totally agree with you.

Deer season you can pretty much shoot as many deer as you want for 3 months. Turkey season...1-2 weeks, ONE turkey. I emailed the DNR about that a few years ago asking what the reason for ONE turkey is. They said they were having a big meeting coming up and discussing that topic, but never heard anything more from it.


----------

